# Once again do not look if easily offended, Homer Simpson



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Some see Jesus in toast, some see Homer Simpson's resemblance in other ways.








.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyd0g

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnt1

*Homer*

Is that why I like the simpsons???? :roll: :roll:


----------



## jimmyd0g

I can't wait until you produce a 'Marge' lookalike - hubba, hubba, hubba. Er, I really must get out more.


----------



## GEMMY

Wher's the complaint button, cos I'm offended. 8) 

tony


----------



## moblee

Wicked :lol: :lol: 

Is that your good lady Ray ?? 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin

Who is Homer Simpson?


----------



## moblee

pippin said:


> Who is Homer Simpson?


Marge simpson's Husband :!: & the one on the left..or is it the right :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## lifestyle

Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Les


----------



## rayrecrok

moblee said:


> Wicked :lol: :lol:
> 
> Is that your good lady Ray ?? 8O :lol: :lol:


You will have to be at the Lincoln show to ask her.

If you dare!. :lol:


----------

